# Lenremontru - Repair of household appliances.



## Lenremontru (Jan 23, 2020)

We repair everything - https://www.lenremont.ru/ 
Lenremont is the oldest Petersburg workshop! We have specialists who will repair large and small household and digital appliances, power tools and even apartments, offices and country houses. We offer repair services for homeowners and companies. We serve all areas in St. Petersburg, as well as the Leningrad region at a convenient time for the customer.


----------

